# New Knitting shop in Canton, GA



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, just wanted to tell everyone in the Canton/Cumming, Georgia area there is a great new knitting shop - KNIT-n-KNACKS. It is located on the Cumming Highway in an old farm house.

Big spacious rooms with lots of beautiful yarn and other great gift items. Also a lot of gorgeous samples made up. Needless to say I bought more yarn! Well worth your while to pay these ladies a visit.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

It is a nice little shop. I was on my way to visit my daughter who used to live in Canton and went by this place. I was so excited about it. On the way home, Mark pulled in so I could go in and look around....without me even telling him...guess he saw how excited I was when we drove by the first time. I love the way the shop has nick-nacks all around. Very homey. Had a nice selection of cascade 220. And even some unusual yarns. Nice people there too.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info on Knit-n-Knacks, ladies! I'm in Michigan but my son and his family live in Suwanee, GA. I looked up the address, and this new shop is about 20 miles, 45 minutes, from their house. I'll definitely have to stop in the next time we visit. My son told me about Rare Purls, which he passes on his way home from work, which is in Duluth GA. Really enjoyed my purchases from there!


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Pick me up on the way!.....lol... Haven't heard about this one...something else for me to explore other than "The Whole Nine Yards"
Thanks for the info!
G



pugmom5 said:


> It is a nice little shop. I was on my way to visit my daughter who used to live in Canton and went by this place. I was so excited about it. On the way home, Mark pulled in so I could go in and look around....without me even telling him...guess he saw how excited I was when we drove by the first time. I love the way the shop has nick-nacks all around. Very homey. Had a nice selection of cascade 220. And even some unusual yarns. Nice people there too.


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information...will visit soon!
G



lindaknits said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to tell everyone in the Canton/Cumming, Georgia area there is a great new knitting shop - KNIT-n-KNACKS. It is located on the Cumming Highway in an old farm house.
> 
> Big spacious rooms with lots of beautiful yarn and other great gift items. Also a lot of gorgeous samples made up. Needless to say I bought more yarn! Well worth your while to pay these ladies a visit.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

The Whole Nine Yarns? Ahh, found it! Another one to visit! My grandkids will think I only come to visit the yarn shops instead of them! 

Just a funny note - on one visit, I was knitting slippers for my grandson and he asked if I knitted his favorite blanket. I told him that I crocheted the blanket. He laughed and kept saying crochet over and over, telling me he liked the sound of the word!


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

lol...too funny what children will do and say...do not have any grand babies yet...someday.



gramknits said:


> The Whole Nine Yarns? Ahh, found it! Another one to visit! My grandkids will think I only come to visit the yarn shops instead of them!
> 
> Just a funny note - on one visit, I was knitting slippers for my grandson and he asked if I knitted his favorite blanket. I told him that I crocheted the blanket. He laughed and kept saying crochet over and over, telling me he liked the sound of the word!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't get "what are you knitting?", but "what are you weaving?"

There is a yarn shop opening this month in Gainesville. Yarn Rhapsody. Hope it opens soon. Can't wait on this.


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

My daughter lives in Rome, GA and we pass through Canton to see her. Stopped by Knit n Knacks for the first time last week and the yarn is beautiful! And pugmom5, Gainesville is my hometown and we are there several times a week. So excited to hear about Yarn Rhapsody opening soon. Will look forward to visiting the shop. Oh woe is me and my pocketbook!!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

GrannyNanny said:


> My daughter lives in Rome, GA and we pass through Canton to see her. Stopped by Knit n Knacks for the first time last week and the yarn is beautiful! And pugmom5, Gainesville is my hometown and we are there several times a week. So excited to hear about Yarn Rhapsody opening soon. Will look forward to visiting the shop. Oh woe is me and my pocketbook!!!!


Just drove by Yarn Rhapsody and it is opened!!!! (was on my way to a friends house, so could not stop in)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good information. I am always on the lookout for yarn shops as I travel.


----------

